
Humai is reinventing the afterlife - joshuabocanegra
http://humaitech.com
======
drdeca
I still think that an ai afterlife would not work for, among many other
reasons, the bekenstein bound.

Unless the computer expands without end, it has a finite number of possible
states, it would eventually have to repeat states, so there would be a limit
to what the ai-self could experience. Not just in the sort of things it can
experience, but in the number of distinct subjective times of experience.

So, even if brain uploading is possible, it would not be an end to death, only
a delay of death.

